# Storm last night in Bailey, CO



## g.moore

Here's some pics of the latest storm, dumped about 15"+.


----------



## F350 Snowman

Wow Auesome pics, thanks for sharing. I wish i had time to take a road trip. I would come out and ride sleds for a few days. lol. No snow here yet to plow.


----------



## SnowPro93

those pics are not helping....i'm so anxious....will it snow already....


----------



## g.moore

Started snowing at about 3AM and its still going. But now we have a 40MPH wind to go with it. And as to sleds here, we are in what they call "the banana belt" it will snow like this and anything exposed to the south will be gone in a week or so, the stuff on the north facing areas will be here till late May. For real fun you want to take your sled to the Western Slope around Granby, last year a buddy's girlfriend took some video of him in 6' of powder. All you can see is a red stocking cap going about 40MPH, the rest is under the snow.


----------



## F350 Snowman

Hey there, thanks for letting me know of the good spot to ride, one of these days I am going to put 4 sleds in the trailer and head that way for a week or so. Sounds like a lot of fun and I really like riding in powder.

Hope you have a safe and profitable yearpayup


----------



## SnowMatt13

Is that in add-on on the top of your plow in one of the pictures?? Something to make it taller??


----------



## Ripple

Now thats what I'm talking about!

Thanks for the pictures!
purplebou


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beautiful pics, thanks.


----------



## Ante_up

Nice pictures. How long is that road or driveway you're plowing?


----------



## gordyo

That wasn't my 1968 International Scout 800 I just saw in one of those picks was it!!!!!! It's missing it's Fisher Manual angle plow....................Wow seeing that pic just brought me back 30 years:salute:


----------



## g.moore

snowmatt13 wrote:


> Is that in add-on on the top of your plow in one of the pictures?? Something to make it taller??


The PO added that, it appears to me OEM by Meyers. It is formed just like the blade, bolted on and uses the same ribbing as the blade. The blade was put on the truck by the dealer in Denver back in 1964. I consider it kind of a drift cutter, this storm I actually had snow to the top of the blade, the snow came right over the top of my Sno Way and piled into the grill causing it to almost overheat:realmad: .

Ante_Up wrote:


> Nice pictures. How long is that road or driveway you're plowing?


It is the road to a small group of houses where I live, that is the main one. There are 3 more with MUCH steeper hills than that one. Overall its about 1/2 mile and this storm it took a total of 3 trips by the end of the storm.

Gordyo wrote:


> That wasn't my 1968 International Scout 800 I just saw in one of those picks was it!!!!!! It's missing it's Fisher Manual angle plow....................Wow seeing that pic just brought me back 30 years


Sorry, you missed it by 4 years and 1 model. It's a 1964 Scout 80 1/2 cab, that one is being restored and will never see a plow. That's why I have Ol Green.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Gents, that ain't the half of it! But my plow is down, so I will not venture out to take pictures till this is done.

26" and counting.

BTW - G.moore - Remember the Oct '97 blizzard? This one's got a ways to go to match that!


----------



## DBL

wish we had some of that here


----------



## grandview

I'm glad someone else is getting snow this week! Is the snow wet or power?


----------



## Rampart Ranger

g.moore said:


> snowmatt13 wrote:
> 
> ...Overall its about 1/2 mile and this storm it took a total of 3 trips by the end of the storm...


Whad-a-ya mean, end of storm? Did it quit over your way? We're still getting moderate snow and gusty wind.


----------



## Kramer

I'm so damn jealous I could puke! 

Nothing but a few bare trees and rain coming this weekend for us...if we dont get a decent winter this year, I'm moving to Colarado.

Give me an idea where to live to get the most snow.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

*I Think She's Done.*

Stopped snowing, blue skies trying to pop through. Wound up with 24"-26" with 3 to four foot drifts.

No plow pics, but I was promised it shipped today.


----------



## jcesar

Lots of snow! Lots of $$$
Nice pics. Thanks for wetting the whistle!


----------



## toby4492

g.moore,

Great pictures!! I am actually coming out to Colorado on Sunday and will be visiting with dealers of mine next week. I can't wait to get up in the mountains and enjoy the awsome scenery that you get to live in everyday. :redbounce 
Who is the dealer that you purchased your Sno-Way from?

Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


----------



## F350 Snowman

Lets all say it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WE LOVE SNOW...........WE LOVE SNOW ....................WE LOVE SNOW..........



Thanks for the pics!


----------



## g.moore

toby4492, I actually got mine off of Craigslist.com, it was listed as a 7.5' Western for $1200. When I got there I realized the guy was a moron and listed it as such because someone had put a some of their accessories on it and never looked at the tags on the blade and A Frame. My father in law is the GM of Alfred Industries in Hederson, CO they carried Sno Way for about 4 years or so and have quite the snow plow business so they could concentrate on van bodies which is their bread and butter (they bought out Timpte). If you run up I-70 West bound I work at the lodge looking bldgs on the right hand side at the Jefferson County/Clear Creek County line and I actually live an hour to the SW of there and about 1000' higher.

Rampart Ranger, I judge a storm by visibility. To me growing up in WI blizzard conditions could exist with no snow falling, just 40+MPH winds off of Lake Michigan and 1' of snow on the ground. This storm had about 20' visibility at times due to the wind and blowing snow. I was in Denver during the '97 storm and was out playing in my lifted and locked Cherokee while the Honda's and Subaru's were stuck in the driveway


----------



## Rampart Ranger

g.moore said:


> ...Rampart Ranger, I judge a storm by visibility. To me growing up in WI blizzard conditions could exist with no snow falling, just 40+MPH winds off of Lake Michigan and 1' of snow on the ground. This storm had about 20' visibility at times due to the wind and blowing snow...


We get those conditions out east - last year I spent several days winging shoulders back behind the 140H with A plow which was busting 10 foot drifts on CO 86.


----------



## Brian's Lawn

i want to live in colorado!!!!!!!


----------



## BRAAAP

Thanks for the pics!!!! Got a plain ticket last night for Dec 2 to visit a friend in basalt Its going to be my first time out and cant wait. Hope to be able to get his sleds out.


----------



## RJ lindblom

Nice pictures. Send some our way! Please, please, please.

The pictures of the horses kind of makes me home sick. Would be out feeding cattle. I grew up on the east edge of the Black Hills, almost in the shadow of Mount Rushmore.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

I live in Conifer... the next town over from Bailey.

We got 24" in 8 hours.

Here's some pics of my plowing...

Kinda cool to open the door and push 6" of snow with it.

That one pic is backing up the driveway and pushing snow with the bumper & tailgate.

-Gary


----------



## Grn Mtn

SCOUTMAN67 said:


> ...Here's some pics of my plowing...-Gary


Great pictures, thanks.
BTW, love the truck, what does it cost to get one (restored)? and is your signature a quote from Jewel of the nile?


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

Grn Mtn said:


> Great pictures, thanks.
> BTW, love the truck, what does it cost to get one (restored)? and is your signature a quote from Jewel of the nile?


I bought that Scout for $400, put about $600 worth of upgrades into it (bigger motor, stronger axles, better transmission, etc). The plow stuff I had laying around. I imagine you could find a restored one for the $3-5K range pretty easy.

My signature is from "The Three Amigos". El Guapo asks Jefe if he has a "plethora of pinatas". LOL

-Gary


----------



## gordyo

Here is a picture of my last Scout a 1980 w/ Fisher Plow. Pic was taken sometime back around 1985 when I was up with some friends in New Hampshire. We went hiking and on the way to the mountain I freaked them all out and instead of going over the bridge, I went down the left side of the bridge and took a left turn under the bridge and drove down the river a ways. I sold this Scout to a friends dad and he still owns it. It's been parked in his garage for about 15 years now and I have asked him a few times about buying it back. One of these days he is going to say yes.


----------



## szorno

*Howdy neighbor*

Gmoore and Scoutman67- Good to have you here. I thought I was the only 285 corridor plowguy on the internet. I got hammered at the top of Kennedy gulch with about 30". And a $175 tow bill :crying: Hee are my pics...


----------



## g.moore

Gary, you get to plow in daylight. How cool is that! I was up and running 0dark30 by the light of the 2 KC's on the front. Burned close to 15 gallons of gas in 5 hours between me in the plow truck then my neighbor. This snow was HEAVY, 'Ol Green is down until I find a clutch, but its the original 42 year old one with 80K miles of hard use so I guess its time. At least the t-case is divorced so I only gotta pull the 175# transmission and 60# bellhousing.


----------



## 04superduty

grandview said:


> I'm glad someone else is getting snow this week! Is the snow wet or power?


mostly it is powder, unlike the wet heavy crap we get here. plowing powder is sooo nice.


----------



## cyclone101

g.moore said:


> Here's some pics of the latest storm, dumped about 15"+.


G.moore
Are you getting another through this next blurb. I am on the other side of the mountain from you. We are showing rain / snow on one web and then 1-2 inches on another.

have fun.


----------



## Banksy

Those pictures are awesome! You guys in Colorado are so lucky.


----------



## jce4isu

SCOUTMAN67 said:


> I live in Conifer... the next town over from Bailey.
> 
> We got 24" in 8 hours.
> 
> Here's some pics of my plowing...
> 
> Kinda cool to open the door and push 6" of snow with it.
> 
> That one pic is backing up the driveway and pushing snow with the bumper & tailgate.
> 
> -Gary


that must be what heaven looks like


----------



## cyclone101

SCOUTMAN67 said:


> I live in Conifer... the next town over from Bailey.
> 
> We got 24" in 8 hours.
> 
> Here's some pics of my plowing...
> 
> Kinda cool to open the door and push 6" of snow with it.
> 
> That one pic is backing up the driveway and pushing snow with the bumper & tailgate.
> 
> -Gary


You and g.moore get all the snow over there. Grandjuction down to Calona does not get very much. :crying: Ridgway over to Telluride does good. Then of course the million $ highway does good too.


----------



## phatsat67

:crying: I wanna plow too


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I wish my area would get some serious snowfall amounts. Many of you guys get more snow in one storm then we see all season long. Seems like it might bew time for a road trip!!!


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

*scout to unload*

i picked up a 61 scout looking to unload it its got a old western plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guys, please check out this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=343327#post343327


----------

